# Huntington Beach, CA Buy Only Swap October 14th hosted by Gary Hoisington



## markivpedalpusher (Sep 27, 2012)

*Huntington Beach, CA Buy Only Swap October 14th hosted by Gary Hoisington
5321 System Drive, Huntignton Beach, CA 92649
Starts at 9:00 a.m.

*​Gary has graciously agreed to open up his containers 1 more time for some picken. And he plans to bring more stock from off site. Please e-mail or call if you have any questions.

Thanks 
Mark
949-933-9795


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Oct 8, 2012)

*=Bump=

Lots of events happening on the 14th of October

*​


----------



## vintage2wheel (Oct 9, 2012)

*see you there*

its always a great time...


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Oct 13, 2012)

Tomorrow morning


----------



## old hotrod (Oct 13, 2012)

Any locals showing up...I will be looking for an NOS 11 tooth Morrow sprocket...and will settle for a 10 tooth if anyone has one they can spare in the old parts stash...see ya tomorrow am...


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Oct 14, 2012)

*I am local*

See everyone there --- RIDE VINTAGE -- Frank


----------



## old hotrod (Oct 14, 2012)

Well, for those that didn't make it, lots of hardware, tons of NOS New Departure, Morrow and Bendix parts...decals, hard parts, rims, tools etc...thanks Gary for opening up the stash to all and Mark for getting things going...great deals to be had for sure...


----------



## RyanPartridge (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks Gary and Mark!

I found some wheels I'd been looking for, along with some other goodies!


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks to everyone who made it out. Definitely one of the coolest buy only swaps around LOL


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Oct 16, 2012)

*Thanks again Gary & Mark for making it happen*

Good times -- great NOS items -- I walked away with some much needed parts for some of the projects - I mentioned to Gary that our CYCLONE COASTER free SWAPMEET was coming up in a few weeks & he was welcome to bring out stuff for sale there too -- Hopefully he makes it out -- See everyone soon -- RIDE VINTAGE -- Frank


----------

